# Best CPU Coolers in India



## saikiasunny (Jun 21, 2016)

In this post I will tell you about the Best CPU Coolers in India available in various categories and budgets.

The market is filled with CPU coolers ranging from Rs 200 to Rs 20000. But not all of them are worth your income..... So to help you in choosing the best CPU coolers in India, I created this small list.

You already know it...... Gaming, Overclocking or even just surfing through Facebook feeds, the importance of a good CPU cooler is undeniable. It helps your PC's CPU to maintain its maximum performance at comfortable sound levels.

CPU coolers are difficult components to differentiate. The price difference between two coolers might be Rs 4000 but the Difference in cooling performance will only be 6-8 Degrees.

It is not very often that you change your CPU coolers so choosing the best one for the price is the necessity here.

In this guide I will suggest you the best CPU coolers in India in their respective categories.

*Why you need an Aftermarket CPU Cooler?*


    It keeps your CPU cooler and can prevent thermal throttling- The Indian weather conditions are far from ideal for high performance PC components. So heating problems are pretty common with CPUs. A good cooler will prevent such heat build up.
    Low Noise even at high speeds- Stock coolers can prevent a CPU to shut down due to heat but during this process, it sounds like a vacuum cleaner. A good cooler on the other hand will keep your CPU cool while remaining whisper quite.
    A good cooler looks cooler- The stock cooler does no justice to your 500$ CPU both look and performance wise. A giant tower or radiator with some color coordinated fans looks so much better.

*Categories*

For this article I have decided upon 5 categories. The cooler is best when it performs the best or provides the best VFM compared to its counterparts.

The categories are-


    Office/Home/Low Power Use
    Air Cooler
    Liquid Cooler - 120/140mm
    Liquid Cooler - 240/280mm
    Best Value for Money

*
Best CPU Cooler for Home or Low Power Use
*
Not everyone uses their PCs for gaming or high end work. Many people need a PC only for their office work or casual home use. In this situation spending more on an expensive aftermarket cooler is not beneficial. Some also use their rigs as HTPCs so the importance of a low noise, small size cooler is evident. All they need is a quite cooler which can stop their CPU from becoming a toaster.

For these users I recommend the following cooler-

*Deepcool Gammaxx 200T*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/200t-ps.jpg​
Coming at a very modest price of Rs 1200, the entry level Deepcool Gammaxx 200T is a big step from the stock coolers. It is a tower style cooler with a 120mm PWM fan, small profile and capable of handling 100W of power heat. It is compatible with both AMD and Intel processors.

This cooler is especially important for those buyers who are going for an Intel 6 series Skylake Processors because these don't come with a stock cooler.

There are not many coolers under 2K that can provide this level of performance. There is the Cooler Master TX3 Evo and the Cooler Master Hyper 103 but they appear overpriced compared to this Little Master. If you are interested in a TX3 or Hyper 103 then I would actually suggest you to either go for this or don't upgrade at all and save up some cash to buy a much better cooler.



*Best Air Cooler*

You can never go wrong with a big air cooler. They are extremely quite, reliable and with the right components look downright awesome. The only point of failure in them is the fan which can be easily changed.

The only concern with a high end cooler is the weight and size. They exert a lot of force on the motherboard and changing RAM sticks with them is a pain. And then there is the problem of case compatibility. Tower coolers are big and not many cases can fit them. But fret not, these problems can be easily tackled by planning beforehand.

There are many great air coolers made by companies like Noctua, Phanteks, beQuiet! etc but unfortunately not all of them are available in India. But the good news is, one of the best CPU coolers (liquid or air doesn't matter) in the world is now available in India.

*Noctua NH-D15*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/nhd15-ps.jpg​
The NH D15 is the best air cooler that you can get in India. Period.

The Noctua NH D14 set benchmarks for air and closed loop liquid cooling when it was launched in the market. NH-D15 is a step up from that and set standards for cooling again.

It is a Dual-Tower, Dual-Fan cooler with 6 heatpipes with 6 years of warranty, which probably you won't need because it is built like a tank. There is support for both AMD and Intel sockets and one great thing about Noctua is that they actually make your products future proof. If a new socket comes up then they will provide you with the mounting kit for it free-of-cost.

But is everything roses and gold? Well not.... This cooler is huge and one of the largest so a big case and low profile memory modules are recommended. And for most people, the color will be a no-go too. This will not be a problem with the users who value function more than form but for some, aesthetics are important too.



*Best Liquid Coolers*

Liquid coolers have become mainstream now. Every mid to high end PC does include a AIO cooler. This it great for people who are looking for a clean system with high end cooling but don't want to have the hassles of water cooling kit.

It has many benefits. Cooling, cleaner aesthetic, easier RAM installations, dumping of heat on the outside of the case etc. The only problem that you will see is the increased noise compared to similar air coolers and the potential leakage problems.

But the designs of AIOs have improved a lot. And most of the brands provide full coverage on most cooler induced damages. So it is a great option if you have the budget.

*Best 120/140mm Liquid Cooler*

*Corsair H80i GT/V2*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/H80i_02.png​
The Corsiar H80i GT (V2) is the best 120mm liquid cooler that you can buy in India. It is a cooler that can give tough competition to its big brothers in terms of cooling capacity.

It is a 120mm, 49mm thick radiator closed looped cooler and uses braided tubing. It uses two high performance 120mm fans which can be controlled with Corsair Link software along with pump speeds and temperature monitoring. There is also option for customizing RGB LED lighting directly from your desktop.

The mounting mechanism is simple and it is compatible with both AMD and Intel. As with all closed loop coolers, there is no need of maintenance except for regular cleaning of the fan and radiator. And if anything goes awry at anytime then Corsair's 5 year warranty will have you covered.

The only minor issue with the H80i in its stock configuration is that it can get quiet loud at 100% fan speeds. But it can be easily solved by setting up the fan speeds in the Corsair Link software, that too without any degrade in performance.

*Nzxt Kraken X41*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/x41.jpg​
The NZXT Kraken X41 is the best 140mm liquid cooler in India. It is also one of the only 140mm CPU coolers in India.

It is a 140mm, 36mm thick radiator closed cooler and comes with a single 140mm fan and one more can be installed for Push-Pull configuration. Just like the Corsair cooler, it also allows RGB LED and fan control through the CAM software.

The wires of the unit are also sleeved in black. The pump speed is variable and there are longer rubber tubes for compatibility with larger cases.

This too supports both AMD and Intel CPUs and have a better warranty period of 6 years.

The major problem with this cooler is that many budget cases do not have a proper 140mm fan location and the second problem is the lack of availability and price of the cooler. It is not available in the major stores like Flipkart, Amazon and only PrimeABGB sells them. But once you get them then you won't regret your decision.



*Best 240/280mm Liquid Cooler*

*Corsair H100i GTX/V2*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Untitled-1.jpg​
The Corsair H100i GTX/V2 is the bigger brother of the H80i GT/V2. It includes all the bells and whistles of the H80i GT and bumps the size to 240mm.

It is a 240mm, 30mm thick radiator closed loop cooler and comes with 2 high performance fans. You can also mount two more fans for Push-pull. It also allows speed control through the Corsair Link software. The RGB LED on the block is still present.

The mounting mechanism is simple and it is compatible with both AMD and Intel. As with all closed loop coolers, there is no need of maintenance except for regular cleaning of the fan and radiator. And Corsair's 5 year warranty will have you covered here too.

Almost all mid to high end cases from reputed manufacturers will easily support this cooler. But still always double check it. The parts of some motherboard heatsinks may come in contact with the cooler. Always consult your case manual for compatibility.

*Corsair H110i GTX (H115i)*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/h110i-ps.jpg​
H110i GTX is the top of the line cooler from the Corsair Hydro lineup. It is a 280mm cooler which comes with 2 140mm fans.

It is a 280mm, 25mm thick radiator closed loop cooler and comes with 2 high performance 140mm fans. You can also mount two more fans for Push-pull. It also allows speed control through the Corsair Link software. The RGB LED on the block is  present here too.

The 5 year warranty is also present here. The only problem will be to find a case which supports the cooler. Most high end cases will have no problem. But for cases on the smaller side, I will suggest the H100i GTX. The performance difference will be very small.



*Best Value for Money Cooler*

A cooler which can provide 85% of a high end cooler's performance at 1/3 of its price..... How does that sound?

Not everyone can spend more than 8-10K on a CPU cooler but everyone loves some sweet performance, don't they? In such situations a mid range cooler becomes important.

If you have read some CPU coolers reviews, you will see that the temperature difference between many coolers is negligible or are almost the same. But the price difference between those coolers is sometimes big.

So unless you are going for some record breaking performance on the surface of the sun then you don't always need a big, high end cooler. A nice generous sized tower cooler with some silent fans is all you need for a cool and quite PC experience.

So which CPU cooler in India provides the best Value for Money?

*Cooler Master Hyper 212X*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/212x-ps.jpg​
It can be nothing else but the celebrated Hyper 212X from Cooler Master.

There is the PCMasterRace and within that race is the Hyper212Masterrace. The Hyper series has always been famous for its cooling performance for its price. There are not many coolers in the price range that offers this level of performance.

It is a tower style air cooler which supports two 120mm fans and comes with one preinstalled. It uses four 6mm copper heatpipes that directly contacts with the CPU surface. The fan uses an improved design and comes with a 2 year warranty.

The reason it is so famous with PC builders is because of its ease of use, compatibility with most standard cases and good thermal performance for the price. It allows you to easily achieve mild stable overclocks with most consumer processors. The availability is also its plus point.

So if you are building a PC and just want to start out with some mild overclocks but within a budget then this cooler will get the job done.



*Some Honorable Mentions*

Here are some coolers that didn't earned the best award but still deserve a mention and your attention-

*Deepcool Assassin Ver. 2*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/assassin-ps.jpg​
Deepcool is a Chinese brand that is famous for its cost effective components. And the Assassin 2 is no exception. It performs quiet well for its price and can easily cool down CPUs from both Intel and AMD. If you are short on cash but want NH-D15 like looks and almost similar performance, then this cooler is for you.
Deepcool Assassin Ver. 2


*Cooler Master Nepton 240M*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/240m-ps.jpg​
The CM Nepton 240M is an in-house product from Cooler Master which competes with the Asetek units of the other brands. It comes with some great Silencio fans but does not have the more complimentary features of the Corsair and NZXT lineup. It also performs at just a degree or two less than the H100i GTX. But overall it is a performer and a well built unit.


*NZXT X61*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/x61.jpg​
X61 is the 280mm counterpart of the x41. It has all the positive points of X41, just included in a bigger package. The reason it was not recommended over the H110i GTX is the lack of availability and the high price. Other than that if you can get it at a discount then it is a great product.


*Arctic Freezer i32/a32*

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/i32-ps.jpg​
You don't get to hear a lot about Arctic in India, but it is available through Amazon.in. It is a small, entry level, tower style cooler that comes with a single 120mm PWM fan. It performs great for the price and comes with a whopping 6 years warranty for the fan. The i version is for Intel and the a version is for AMD.



*Wrap up*

So there you have it folks! These were the best CPU coolers in India that are currently available. There are many options out there. Not every cooler is bad and nor is the best.

Mediocre coolers are plenty so getting the best of your money is crucial. So before splashing your money on a high-end CPU cooler, do consider your needs. Maybe the cash saved on the cooler can be used for getting an SSD or buy me a pizza.

Thanks for giving your time to this article. If you liked it then please share a word about it and don't forget to share your views or suggestions.

*FOr shopping links for the coolers please visit this link- Best CPU Coolers in India *

Originally article at - Best CPU Coolers in India [/SIZE][/B]


----------

